# Roamer Brevete



## adran76

Hello,

i got a watch from my grandfather after he dies 2 years ago. i think he had this watch a long time, i cant remeber him without this watch.

its in gold, ROAMER incabloc on the front, down is SWISS MADE.

On the back - ROAMER STAINLESS STEEL BACK WATERPROOF around,

SWISS MADE BREVETE (swiss cross) 305467 305776, 307382 308491

could someone tell me wat kind this watch is, i think its an old one, automatic watch and works when moving it around at the small hand down- the watch is still working.

i hope someone could tell me more about this watch, who build it in which time and maybe one of you got the same watch and also know the price you got in these days... (i only want to know it, the watch is not for sale, the only thing i got from my grandfather)

sorry for my english - im living in austria, not talking much in this language...

thank you very much,

Manuel

[email protected]

ps. i got also pics, but i wasnt able to put them into this forum. please sent me a mail and i answer, put the pics as attachment. Thank you for hepl!


----------



## chris l

adran76 said:


> Hello,
> 
> i got a watch from my grandfather after he dies 2 years ago. i think he had this watch a long time, i cant remeber him without this watch.
> 
> its in gold, ROAMER incabloc on the front, down is SWISS MADE.
> 
> On the back - ROAMER STAINLESS STEEL BACK WATERPROOF around,
> 
> SWISS MADE BREVETE (swiss cross) 305467 305776, 307382 308491
> 
> could someone tell me wat kind this watch is, i think its an old one, automatic watch and works when moving it around at the small hand down- the watch is still working.
> 
> i hope someone could tell me more about this watch, who build it in which time and maybe one of you got the same watch and also know the price you got in these days... (i only want to know it, the watch is not for sale, the only thing i got from my grandfather)
> 
> sorry for my english - im living in austria, not talking much in this language...
> 
> thank you very much,
> 
> Manuel
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> ps. i got also pics, but i wasnt able to put them into this forum. please sent me a mail and i answer, put the pics as attachment. Thank you for hepl!


Roamer is/was a well known good Swiss watch maker, by the sound of it your watch is from the late '50's or early 1960's. Brevete means 'Patent' and IMHO dates the watch as above.

If you mail me a picture at chris.lockwoodATdevonDOTgovDOTuk (replacing the at and dot with the appropriate symbols), I'll post the pictures for you for people with more knowledge than me!

Welcome here and Happy Christmas!


----------



## mjolnir

Hi,

Welcome to the forum.









I'm afraid I don't have much of a clue about your watch but There are a few forum members with Roamers and a lot more experience than me. I'm sure someone will be along soon to help you out.

Pictures would probably be a big help though if you could take some and show them on the forum. It might give the others a bit more of an idea what it is that you have.

Look after it though. With it being your grandfathers it's probably worth a fair bit in sentimental value.

Edit: There you go see







I said someone would be along (while I was writing too)


----------



## chris l

Here are the pictures sent to me by the original poster...





I think that this is a late 1950's or early 60's example; (the hands are quite 60's) -the same markings appear on several watches on e*ay claimed as '50's.

Should be easy to get it restored, and would be good to do so: then you could wear it!

There is a previous Roamer thread here

regards

CL


----------



## adran76

Hi!

Thank you very much for post my pics...









maybe some of the other user from this forum can tell me more in the next days about this watch.

meanwhile i will contact a local shop to take a look on the watch as a professional...

thank you all again,

Manuel


----------



## quoll

I like old Roamers and have had lots of them. I would place it at the late 1950s, maybe a bit newer. The stying, indeces etc say 1950s, the hands and case shape maybe 1960s. It is a sub-second, which fell from favour in the 1960s, it has the plain Roamer logo without the RW crown, which also points to 1950s. It will be a manual wind, not an automatic, and probably has a 15 jewel MST300 or 400 series movement. If I had to guess I would say an MST400. Roamer were an in-house manufacture then - they made everything themselves. They were based in Solothurn in the Jura canton of Switzerland. It is gold plated with the Roamer Brevete (patented) press-fit 'waterproof' case, which was introduced in the late 50s. Roamer were a good quality 'everyman' watch at the time - not competing with the prestige brands but making good value Swiss watches sold at attractive prices. They make great collector's pieces now due to their modest prices.

It will clearly have a great deal of sentimental value to you, but is not very valuable in purely financial terms. In perfect condition one might fetch up to Â£50-Â£75 and yours is not in perfect condition judging from the photos. In its favour, the dial looks to be in very good condition,which is unusual. A service, clean up and a new replacement crown will cost you more than the watch is worth, but you would have your Grandfather's watch and who can put a price on that?

The closest watch I have had to yours is this one:










This one did not have the Brevete back and had the MST400 movement. I also had this (quite rare) solid gold one with similar dial markings and hands, but sweep seconds and a super-shock MST372 movement.










Both of these were late 1950s.


----------



## adran76

Hello!

Thank you very much for these informations. but, i think it must be an automatic one, because with the smal pin on the right side its impossible to wind. when i take the watch and move it around with my hand some seconds, the clock start to run, but also only for some seconds...

so, is this a correct sign for an automatic watch?

thank you very much, i think i would make a "small service" and maybe wear the watch by myself in the future...

how much does it cost to get this thing running like in the "good old" days when my grandfather got this one?

Greetings,

Manuel, Tirol, Austria


----------



## tl3nt09

Hi my name is Michael and I am from Philippines ... I'm glad to meet you all on this site ... but first of all I have a request to you to tell me about how worth this watch ROAMER with the series on 305467 305776 and 307382 308491 as lam received the gift of my consent but still have not learned the value of no till today thank you and wish you a victim a day. how much more enjoyable


----------



## Drum2000

quoll said:


>


That's lovely. If only they made them in more modern sizes. 40 mm would be a treat. :thumbsup:


----------



## PilotWatchLover

Try the Roamer Owners Club.

I believe there is one.


----------

